# AutoMagic 'Clear Difference' glass cleaner



## Guest (Apr 17, 2013)

WHAT IS IT?

AutoMagic _Clear Difference _glass cleaner

WHAT DOES IT BRING TO THE TABLE?

Clear Difference is a ready-to-use glass cleaner that combines a unique grime fighting formula with streak-free performance. Dries fast with no hazy residue. Great for use on mirrors and chrome.

WHAT AM I TESTING IT ON?

Suzuki Carry van, Porsche Boxster

WHAT DO I THINK OF IT?

Attractive professional packaging. Good glass cleaner-type smell. Worked very well. Cut through grime quite easily and had absolutely no problem removing dead bugs, in fact I would say it removed them quicker than anything I've used before. Streak free as stated on bottle. Good clear shine on glass. Wiped on and off very easily with Microfibre or paper towel.
If the price in the UK comes close to that in USA (£5.31 per 5ltrs) then this will be a fantastic buy.

PROS
Good, quick, streak free cleaner.

CONS
None.

Thanks to Automagic for supplying the test product. www.automagic.com


----------

